# 12F629 programando en MikroC



## ernes (Dic 20, 2010)

Hola señores magos de la programacion pic (siendo yo primiparo), de antemano muchas gracias por la atencion, tengo la siguiente programcion



> void main() {
> TRISIO = 0;
> gpio = 0;
> do {
> ...



Sucede que simulo este programa en proteus y me funciona, pero al pasarlo al pic no hace nada el circuito, como estoy iniciandome con este pic no se que esta mal, se supone que enciende un led en el pin 7 del pic pero nada no hace nada, gracias muchas gracias si me pudiesen decir cual es el error, y asi yo poder aprender mas sobre este pic gracias


----------



## jalva (Ene 8, 2011)

asegurate que el pin 4 (Gp3 Mclr) este a positivo (pull up) o bien no lo uses como mclr en el compilador.
Para probar si esta como Mclr, ponele una resistencia de 1K a positivo, si arranca ahí tenes el problema.
El proteus no se fija en esos "detallitos".


----------

